# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  SOS για γατούλα που είναι άσχημα!

## Pidgey

παιδιά όποιος γνωρίζει και μπορεί να βοηθήσει με συμβουλές  ας μου πει.

Βρήκα μία γατούλα στο δρόμο που ήταν στην άκρη σε ένα πεζοδρόμιο. Δεν κουνιόταν αλλά ήταν ζωντανή. Την πήρα σπίτι, δυστυχώς ήμουν με τα πόδια. Κτηνίατροι αυτή την ώρα δεν υπάρχουν. Θα μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι για να τη βοηθήσω;

Την πήρα στο σπίτι την έχω βάλει πάνω σε ένα πατάκι και της έχω βάλει λίγο νερό δίπλα. Δεν κουνιέται όμως, παρά μόνο γριλίζει όταν την πιάνω. Προσπάθησα να της δώσω να πιει νεράκι αλλά δεν έβγαζε τη γλώσσα της. Έκανε μπουρμπουλήθρες...

(ξέρω ότι είμαι εντελώς off topic αλλά ζωάκι είναι και αυτό.)

----------


## vasilis.a

αν ειναι δηλητηριασμενη ισως βοηθησει να της δωσεις λιγο ελαιολαδο ανακατεμενο με λιγο χυμο λεμονιου και ενα ασπραδι αυγουτης το δινεις με συριγγα με το ζορι.δεν ξερω  αν θα βοηθησει απλα το ειχα ακουσει καποτε ως πρωτη βοηθεια.μακαρι να την κανεις καλα και να βρεις αυτο το καλο μπροστα σου!!!

----------


## stephan

Βάλτης μια κουβέρτα, τύλιξε σε μια πετσέτα ή μια άλλη κουβέρτα μια θερμοφορα με ζεστό νερό και τοποθέτησε την δίπλα της(προσεξε να ειναι καλα τυλιγμένη για να μην καεί) και αν είναι μικρό γατάκι τοποθέτησε ένα ρόλοι με δείκτες (δίπλα στη θερμοφόρα) καλυμμένο, αυτό τους θυμίζει τη ζεστασιά και τον ήχο της καρδιας της μητερας τους και ηρεμούν.

Προσπάθησε να ρήξεις στο στόμα της με μια σύριγγα έστω και μερικές σταγόνες νερο και άσε νερο και φαγητό δίπλα της ωστε οταν ηρεμήσει να φάει μονη της. 
Έχει εξωτερικά τραύματα;

----------


## Pidgey

Δεν είναι μικρή η γατούλα. Θερμοφόρα δυστυχώς δεν έχω. Θα προσπαθήσω να της δώσω νερό με σύριγγα.

Δεν δείχνει δηλητηριασμένη καθώς δεν τη βλέπω να έχει σπασμούς ή να κάνει εμετό κλπ. Ούτε εξωτερικά τραύματα έχει. Ίσως απλά να ήρθε η ώρα να φύγει...

----------


## stephan

Μπορεί να είναι απο το κρύο απο την ασιτία(μήπως φαίνεται υπερβολικά αδυνατη;.) ή απο έλλειψη νερού (σπανιο αυτη την εποχη).

----------


## jk21

Νικο σου στελνω το τηλ (παρε τωρα ,ειναι μαγαζι ) απο ενα ατομο στο Βολο που ισως σου πει τι να κανεις .Ειδικα για δηλητηριαση ισως καταλαβει αν εχει σημαδια και ξερει τι να δωσεις

----------


## Pidgey

Όχι δεν είναι αδύνατη. Πολύ κοντά στο σημείο που τη βρήκα, είχα βρει άλλη μία γατούλα πεθαμένη πριν λίγο καιρό. Γενικά στη γειτονιά αυτή υπάρχουν αρκετές... Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος τους έκανε κακό.

Προσπάθησα να τη δώσω νερό με σύριγγα, αλλά φώναζε η καημενούλα. Δεν ξέρω αν ήπιε...

----------


## serafeim

Εχει σαλια?
το γριλιτω ειναι βαρυ και ακουγεται εντονα?

----------


## vasilis.a

κανε μια αναζητηση για κτηνιατρους καποιοι εχουν και τα κινητα τους η αν εχει καποιος το κινητο καποιου να τον παρεις τωρα.με ανησυχουν οι μπουρμπουληθρες που ειπες

----------


## Pidgey

Σάλια δεν βλέπω να έχει. Είναι αρκετά έντονο όταν την πιάνω... Βαρύ δε θα το έλεγα. Αν δεν την ενοχλώ δεν φωνάζει καθόλου.

----------


## serafeim

Η μονη λυση ειανι να παρεις ενα τηλεφωνο καποιον κτηνιατρο να σε βοηθησει να δωσεις τις πρωτες βοηθειες!!!
Αν ειχε σαλια τοτε θα ηθελε χαπια εγκερως για να γινει καλα και ζεστασια...

----------


## jk21

φοβαμαι για φολα ... Νικο το τηλ στο δευτερο πμ παρε 

ξερει να σου πει .

κοιτα και αυτο

http://gav-niaou.blogspot.gr/2008/01/blog-post_955.html

----------


## xrisam

Αν δεν έχεις θερμοφόρα μπορείς να ζεστάνεις νερό και να γεμίσεις ένα  μπουκάλακι πλαστικό από νερό ή κοκα κόλα με προσοχή όμως μην καείς.  Έπειτα τύλιξε το μπουκαλάκι με ένα πανί ή πέρνα το μέσα σε μία παλία  κάλτσα. Βάλτο κοντά στη γατούλα αλλά προσεξε μην την κάψεις, όχι πάνω  της. Μετά κάλυψε την με μια κουβερτούλα για να είναι ζεστα.

----------


## anonymous

παρε ενα τηλεφωνο εδω:
*******

ή εδω:

http://www.floisvoscats.gr/

 καλο θα ειναι να ειναι σιγουροι οποιοι δινουν οδηγιες απο τους συμφορουμιστες/στριες.

----------


## Pidgey

Παιδιά μίλησα με τον κύριο που μου είπε ο κ. Δημήτρης.

Μου είπε να του παρέχω ζεστασιά, να μην το ενοχλώ και σε 1-2 ώρες να του δώσω αν μπορέσω νερό με ζάχαρη μέσω σύριγγας.

Μου είπε ότι πιθανόν να έχει χτυπηθεί από αυτοκίνητο και να έχει εσωτερικά τραύματα. Όπως του είπα και εγώ, όταν το μετέφερα μου φάνηκε χαμηλά προς στο στομάχι λίγο διογκωμένο...

----------


## jk21

Γιωργο το κτηνιατρειο αν μπορεις το στελνεις με πμ ,γιατι δημοσια ειναι εκτος κανονων

----------


## xrisam

Ελπίζω να γίνει καλά η γατούλα, εχω βρεί και εγώ αρκετές φορές ετοιμοθάνατα στο δρόμο αλλά ήταν το τυχερό τους να ζήσουν.

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν μπορεις να επικοινωνησεις και εκει που σου λεει ο Γιωργος για δευτερη γνωμη ,καλα ειναι να το κανεις

----------


## Pidgey

Γιώργο επικοινώνησα με το Αττικό. Μου είπε απλά να την παρακολουθώ, αν τη δω να επανέρχεται κάπως να τις δώσω λίγο νερό και αύριο να την πάω σε κτηνίατρο αλλά να προσέξω πολύ στη μεταφορά γιατί μπορεί να έχει εσωτερικά τραύματα.

edit: Στο άλλο link που μου έδωσες έχει ενα κινητό για επικοινωνία αλλά γράφει μόνο για απογευματινές ώρες.

Τώρα φωνάζει δυνατή μόνη της...

Την έχω σκεπάσει και έχω ανάψει το αερόθερμο για να υπάρχει ζεστασιά στο δωμάτιο. Σε λίγο θα φτιάξω το ζεστό νερό όπως μου είπε η Χρύσα.

----------


## ΣΙΜΟΣ

τη εγινε η γατουλα? ζη?

----------


## Pidgey

Ζει... Από ότι είδα κάποιες φορές που προσπάθησε να κινηθεί σέρνει το πίσω μέρος της. Επίσης το κεφαλάκι της δεν στηρίζεται και τρέμει όταν προσπαθεί να κινηθεί. Νερό δεν πίνει. Της ρίχνω με σύριγγα νερό με ζαχαρόνερο κάθε 2 ώρες περίπου αλλά χύνεται κάτω ακόμα και το ελάχιστο που της δίνω. 

Σε λίγο θα προσπαθήσω να την πάω στον κτηνίατρο. Δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο και θα είναι λίγο δύσκολο... Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει να φτάσουμε.
Λέω να τη βάλω σε μια κούτα μαζί με την πετσέτα που την έχω τυλίξει για να τη μεταφέρω. Έχει κανείς καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα για τη μεταφορά; Ίσως όντως έχει εσωτερικά τραύματα και είναι ρίσκο η όλη μεταφορά από κάποιον που δεν ξέρει...

----------


## jk21

Νικο επικοινωνησε αμεσα με το  *6972 443422 ή  zoofilidrasi@gmail.com

Αν δεν βοηθηθεις αμεσα  κοιτα και εδω 

http://www.heraklion.gr/ourplace/animals/swmateia.html*

----------


## Pidgey

Την πήγα τελικά στην κτηνίατρο.

Έγινε ακτινογραφία και εξέταση με υπέρηχο. Έχει μία ρήξη σε κάποιο όργανο (νομίζω ανέφερε συγκεκριμένα το συκώτι). Έχει δυστυχώς και εσωτερική αιμορραγία, για την οποία θα περιμένουμε να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί. Μπορεί απλά να έχει μαζευτεί υγρό στο σημείο αυτό χωρίς όμως να συνεχίζεται η αιμορραγία. Η ακτινογραφία δεν έδειξε σπάσιμο σε κόκαλο κλπ, αν και στην αρχή με την πρώτη εξέταση είπε ότι φαίνεται να έχει χτυπήσει στο θώρακα και πιθανός και στο κεφάλι. Έχει μεγάλη υποθερμία, που όπως μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά η γιατρός, δεν την πιάνει καν το θερμόμετρο.

Την κράτησαν εκεί με ορούς κλπ, αλλά η κατάσταση της είναι πάρα πολύ κρίσιμη. Μόνο "θετικό" ότι έχουν περάσει 13 ώρες από όταν τη βρήκα, χωρίς να έχει επιδεινωθεί ή να έχει καταλήξει. Αν τυχόν πάρει λίγο τα πάνω της, επανέλθει η θερμοκρασία της και αποκτήσει καλή αναπνοή, καθώς τώρα δεν ανασαίνει φυσιολογικά έχοντας χαμηλούς σφυγμούς, θα πρέπει να της γίνει επέμβαση με τομή.

Τα λεφτά δυστυχώς είναι πολλά (γύρω στα 200 ευρώ, αλλά ίσως και παραπάνω, ανάλογα με την επέμβαση που θα πρέπει να γίνει) και μου είπε και εκείνη να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιο σωματείο μήπως βοηθήσουν, καθώς είναι αδέσποτο.

Θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να με ενημερώσει για την εξέλιξη της, αν και μου είπε ότι μπορεί από στιγμή σε στιγμή να πάθει μία ανακοπή και να φύγει... Όπως επίσης ότι και επέμβαση να γίνει είναι πολύ δύσκολη η κατάσταση της και ίσως απλά να τυραννηθεί "άδικα"...

----------


## jk21

Νικο μπραβο για την ενεργεια σου ! ευχομαι να μπορεσουν να σε βοηθησουν απο τα σωματεια της περιοχης και αν δεν γινει εφικτο ,οποιος αλλος ηθελε απο τα μελη μας και ερθει σε προσωπικη επαφη μαζι σου για το σκοπο αυτο ! 
θελω να ξερουν ολοι ,οτι ο Νικος ειναι ενα ατομο που ηδη για το δικο του καναρινακι ,εχει ηδη παει σε 3 γιατρους και δεν ειναι ανθρωπος που ενω μπορει δεν προσπαθει το καλυτερο για τα ζωα που φιλοξενει !

----------


## Pidgey

Να είστε καλά κ. Δημήτρη. Δε χρειάζεται να τα αναφέρετε, ο καθένας ας κάνει ότι μπορεί - με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί, για τα ζωάκια όταν αυτά χρειάζονται τη βοήθεια και τη φροντίδα μας.

Έχω στείλει email σε Ζωόφιλη Δράση, Ζωοφόρο και Φιλοζωική Κρήτης, ελπίζοντας σε κάποια απάντηση. Στα τηλ. επικοινωνίας δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποιον.

Αν κάποια/ος από το forum επιθυμεί να βοηθήσει ας επικοινωνήσει σε πρώτη φάση μαζί μου με π.μ. και όταν θα έχω νεότερα από τη γιατρό θα σας ενημερώσω μέσω π.μ. (αλλά και από εδώ).

----------


## Pidgey

Μίλησα με τη γιατρό, όμως τα νέα δεν είναι πολύ ευχάριστα... Η γατούλα δυστυχώς έκανε διάρροια με αίμα... Όπως μου είπε και ο κύριος που επικοινώνησα χθες μέσω του κ. Δημήτρη (jk21), αν έκανε διάρροια με αίμα τα πράγματα θα ήταν δύσκολα... Πάντως η γιατρός είπε ότι την είδε ελάχιστα βελτιωμένη, κουνάει λίγο το κεφαλάκι της και επίσης έχει κάπως καλύτερη θερμοκρασία...

Επέμβαση να γίνει με τα δεδομένα όπως έχουν μέχρι αυτή στιγμή είναι επικίνδυνο να καταλήξει... Θα περιμένουμε αύριο για νεότερα...

----------


## jk21

Yπαρχει ρηξη καποιου οργανου ή αιμοραγια στο εντερο προφανως ... ευχομαι το καλυτερο ,αλλα αν δεν ειναι εφικτο ας του δωσει ο Δημιουργος του αναπαυση .....

----------


## serafeim

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα....
Το οικονομικο ειανι πολυ δυσκολο για να βοηθησω αλλα αν υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω θελω να μου το πεις Νικο!!
Μακαρι να μπορουσα να βοηθησω οικονομικα!!!!

----------


## Pidgey

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Σεραφείμ! Δεν πειράζει για το οικονομικό, το ενδιαφέρον σου και μόνο να ξέρεις αρκεί!

Ένα βράδυ μόλις την είχα στο δωμάτιο μου και σήμερα μου λείπει... Ελπίζω να την ξαναδώ εδώ... Ας γίνει όμως ότι είναι καλύτερο για εκείνη...

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχομαι το καλυτερο. :Anim 25:

----------


## Pidgey

Τώρα πια δεν θα πονάς... Αντίο μικρούλα...

----------


## serafeim

Αντιο μικρουλα... πας να βρεις τον δημιουργο σου... καλη αναπαυση!!

----------


## jk21

παντα ελπιζουμε ... ηταν δυσκολα ομως .Ας αναπαυσει ο Δημιουργος και αυτη την ψυχουλα ...

----------


## Sophie

Αναπαύσου εν ειρήνη μικρούλα!  :sad:   :Sick0004:  Μπράβο Νίκο που έκανες ό,τι μπορούσες.. Λίγοι δείχνουν τέτοιο ενδιαφέρον..!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο για την προσπάθεια, έκανες το καλύτερο που μπορούσες.

----------


## Pidgey

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά για το ενδιαφέρον, τις συμβουλές και τη βοήθεια στις ώρες που την είχα εγώ, όπως και για τα καλά σας λόγια. Ναι είστε καλά και να φροντίζετε τα ζωάκια που έχετε δίπλα σας.

Θέλω όμως να ευχαριστήσω και δημόσια τον Γιώργο τον ΆΣΩΤΟ για όλα, εκείνος γνωρίζει γιατί.

Πλέον η μικρούλα αναπαύτηκε κάτω από το χώμα...

Παρακαλώ ας κλειδωθεί από τους διαχειριστές.

Υ.Γ. Οι λίγες ώρες που περάσαμε θα βρίσκονται στη σκέψη μου... Καλό σου ταξίδι...

----------

